# Durazno – Melocotón



## Naticruz

¡Hola, Amigos!

Me gustaría saber en que países se utiliza la palabra durazno referida a la fruta también designada por melocotón .

La acabo de ver en el libro _La suma de los días,_ de Isabel Allende.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

1.- En México.

*durazno**.*
(Del lat. _duracĭnus_).

*1. *m. *duraznero* (‖ variedad de melocotonero).
*2. *m. Fruto de este árbol.
*3. *m._ Bol._,_ Chile_,_ Ec._ y_ Hond._ Nombre genérico de varias especies de árboles, como el melocotonero, el pérsico y el duraznero.
*4. *m._ Am._ Fruto de estos árboles.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## DCPaco

Como ha indicado JJV, en México, pero me parece que en Argentina, también:

http://www.inta.gov.ar/sanpedro/info/doc/fru/la_002.htm


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Canarias tradicionalmente se ha dicho *durazno*, aunque actualmente convive con *melocotón.*
Se oyen las dos palabras.


----------



## Aviador

Bueno, confirmo lo que dice Isabel Allende (no pude evitarlo ). En Chile se llama _durazno_ al _melocotón_. Sin embargo, creo que la mayoría entiende _melocotón_, aunque suena foráneo.

Saludos.


----------



## Csalrais

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En Canarias tradicionalmente se ha dicho *durazno*, aunque actualmente convive con *melocotón.*
> Se oyen las dos palabras.


Tengo esa misma impresión, pero cuando se lo he comentado a mi madre se ha puesto como un basilisco ante la idea de que durazno y melocotón sean la misma cosa: según ella son variedades distintas. Un poco como la discusión bizantina sobre si bubango y calabacín son la misma cosa.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

En la península es melocotón (hasta donde yo sé).


----------



## Marxelo

DCPaco said:


> Como ha indicado JJV, en México, pero me parece que en Argentina, también:
> 
> http://www.inta.gov.ar/sanpedro/info/doc/fru/la_002.htm




Así es, por acá le decimos *durazno*.


----------



## Pinairun

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> En la península es melocotón (hasta donde yo sé).


 
En una zona de Córdoba (España), que conozco, llaman durazno al melocotón.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Csalrais said:


> Tengo esa misma impresión, pero cuando se lo he comentado a mi madre se ha puesto como un basilisco ante la idea de que durazno y melocotón sean la misma cosa: según ella son variedades distintas. Un poco como la discusión bizantina sobre si bubango y calabacín son la misma cosa.


 
Sí. Tu madre tiene razón.
Para mí duraznos son sólo los rojos que son más blandos por dentro.
De hecho, cuando yo era chico, eran prácticamente los únicos que había en el mercado.
El melocotón amarillo llegó después desde la península y llegó con el nombre puesto. Por eso mayoritariamente se le conoce ya como melocotón.


Otra discusión bizantina es entre mango y manga.


----------



## David_3333

Será que no estoy muy familiarizado, pero si alguien aquí me pregunta  por un melocotón, no hubiera sabido que se trataba de un durazno hasta  antes de leer este hilo.
Saludos!


----------



## mirx

David_3333 said:


> Será que no estoy muy familiarizado, pero si alguien aquí me pregunta  por un melocotón, no hubiera sabido que se trataba de un durazno hasta  antes de leer este hilo.
> Saludos!



¿Y un albaricoque? ¿Y un arándano?


----------



## oa2169

Durazno en Hispanoamérica y melocotón en España según la Wiki. Por mis tierras usamos durazno para la fruta y cuendo viene enlatado decimos melocotón,

El albaricoque es similar al durazno pero un poco más pequeño.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Para mí son dos frutas muy parecidas, pero distintas: el melocotón es más grande, más amarillo y más dulce que el durazno. Y para nada saben igual los melocotones en almíbar que los duraznitos en dulce de las abuelitas. 

Saludos.


----------



## David_3333

mirx said:


> ¿Y un albaricoque? ¿Y un arándano?



No, y no. Si acaso _nectarina_, que es muy parecido al durazno.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

El melocotón, hasta donde remontan mis recuerdos de tierna infancia por tierras catalanas, era bastante más grandes que los duraznos que conozco aquí... más grandes, con mucha agua, y poco sabrosos, la verdad. Nada como un durazno _criollo _como los conocemos aquí: chiquitos, duros, con mucho aroma.

En cuanto a manga, pues es la esposa del mango, y tienen manguitos, aunque en japón existe bajo forma de dibujos animados bastante feos, la verdad.


----------



## HUMBERT0

mirx said:


> ¿Y un albaricoque? ¿Y un arándano?


Creo que lo que llaman un albaricoque es un *chabacano*.
Pues yo solo conozco duaraznos, chabacanos y nectarinas.


----------



## Jonno

Quizás ayude conocer los nombres científicos:

_Prunus persica_: melocotón, durazno, piesco, nectarina, pelón, pavía, briñón, verisco. Son formas de llamar al mismo fruto, o variedades de este. Lo difícil es discernir cuándo es una variedad biológica o idiomática  Es decir, parece que hay quien distingue entre melocotón y durazno por sus características (textura, color, sabor...), y por otro lado quien llama de forma distinta al mismo fruto, según las zonas.
Por cierto, no se ha comentado que hay una variedad de _Prunus persica_ "platycarpa" que en España se llama paraguayo, con el mismo aspecto aterciopelado pero más aplanado.

_Prunus armeniaca_: albaricoque, damasco, chabacano. Es una especie diferente al melocotón, aunque similar.

Lo que no encaja es arándano (ni siquiera es del género _Prunus_ sino _Vaccinium_) que es la baya de un arbusto y no tiene ninguna semejanza con melocotones y albaricoques   ¿En algún país se llama arándano a una fruta similar al melocotón?


----------



## Margueritte

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> En cuanto a manga, pues es la esposa del mango, y tienen manguitos, aunque en Japón existe bajo forma de dibujos animados bastante feos, la verdad.


----------



## mirx

HUMBERT0 said:


> Creo que lo que llaman un albaricoque es un *chabacano*.


Pues deja de creerlo, así le llaman

Y los arándanos creo que son nuestras moras azules; a las piñas creo que nomás nosotros les decimos piñas, otros las llaman "ananas"; los cacahuates son maní; los plátanos, bananas, en fin.


----------



## Margueritte

Como ya lo han dicho, en México les llamamos duraznos.



Jonno said:


> _Prunus persica_: melocotón, durazno, piesco, nectarina, pelón, pavía, briñón, verisco. Son formas de llamar al mismo fruto, o variedades de este.


¿Las nectarinas son de la misma especie que los duraznos? Y yo que pensaba que eran frutos muy distintos porque las nectarinas son lisas.



mirx said:


> Y los arándanos creo que son nuestras moras azules; a las piñas creo que  nomás nosotros les decimos piñas, otros las llaman "ananas"; los  cacahuates son maní; los plátanos, bananas, en fin.


También hay arándanos rojos.


----------



## el_ochito

Añado la perspectiva del uso venezolano:

Durazno: pequeño, amarillo-rojo sabor fuerte, muy astringente al morder

Melocotón: grande como dos o tres duraznos, amarillo más claro, sabor más suave, generalmente se come en almíbar y se utiliza mucho en tortas, tartaletas y demás postres. 

Nectarina: parecido al melocotón, pero con la piel lisa en lugar de vellosa, y con pulpa que recuerda a la ciruela.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá son duraznos y chabacanos, y son diferentes.

Los arándanos que yo conozco son rojos (cranberry); el jugo de arándano hace excelente combinación con el vodka.


----------



## jorgema

oa2169 said:


> Durazno en Hispanoamérica y melocotón en España según la Wiki. Por mis tierras usamos durazno para la fruta y cuendo viene enlatado decimos melocotón,



En el Perú creo que es al contrario. Duraznos son de preferencia los enlatados y en almíbar, mientras que melocotón es la fruta al natural. Pero en general, en el Perú se entienden ambas palabras como sinónimas (sólo que nunca he oído de melocotones en lata, quizá porque la mayoría de esas conservas nos viene de Chile, con el nombre que al parecer allá más se usa: duraznos).


----------



## Filimer

Aviador said:


> En Chile se llama _durazno_ al _melocotón_. Sin embargo, creo que la mayoría entiende _melocotón_, aunque suena foráneo.


Lo dudo. Me considero en el 10% más culto de los chilenos (sé que las ratas no son iguales a los ratones, sé que la vagina no tiene pelos, sé que los cínicos no son hipócritas, sé que 24 semanas no son seis meses). Pese a eso si oigo "melocotón" tengo que pensar antes de saber si es durazno o damasco.

Cito de "El español de España y el español de América"
España: melocotón
Argentina: durazno
Chile: durazno
México: durazno
Uruguay: durazno
Venezuela: melocotón, durazno


----------



## Bloodsun

Por acá: *durazno*, cubierto de algo así como pelusa. 

Otra cosa es el *pelón*, que es liso (pelado). Por lo que leí más arriba, nuestros *pelones* equivaldrían a las *nectarinas* (palabra que, por cierto, jamás había escuchado, y que jamás habría asociado a una fruta).

Buscando en google "durazno" aparecen fotos de duraznos y de pelones. Pero son frutas diferentes.

*Melocotón* (por acá no usado) entiendo que es lo mismo que *durazno*. Lo que no sé es si los españoles que dicen melocotón se refieren sólo a los duraznos o también a los pelones...


Saludos.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Bloodsun said:


> Por acá: *durazno*, cubierto de algo así como pelusa.
> 
> Otra cosa es el *pelón*, que es liso (pelado). Por lo que leí más arriba, nuestros *pelones* equivaldrían a las *nectarinas* (palabra que, por cierto, jamás había escuchado, y que jamás habría asociado a una fruta).
> 
> Buscando en google "durazno" aparecen fotos de duraznos y de pelones. Pero son frutas diferentes.
> 
> *Melocotón* (por acá no usado) entiendo que es lo mismo que *durazno*. Lo que no sé es si los españoles que dicen melocotón se refieren sólo a los duraznos o también a los pelones...
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Para mí, como bien dices, el melocotón tiene pelusa y la nectarina tiene la piel lisa.


----------



## Aviador

Filimer said:


> [...] si oigo "melocotón" tengo que pensar antes de saber si es durazno o damasco. [...]


Mmm...¿no será mucho para alguien que pertenece al diez por ciento más culto de Chile?
Quizá fui muy lejos en mi afirmación de que la mayoría de los chilenos reconoce _melocotón_ como sinónimo de _durazno_, pero de ahí a decir que _melocotón_ es un término desconocido para más del 90% de los chilenos, creo que también es ir muy lejos.
A propósito de esto, hice una pequeña y rápida encuesta entre algunos amigos, parientes y esposa a la que seguramente ningún profesional de las estadísticas daría crédito (no a mi esposa, sino a la encuesta, claro) y todos, de un total de cinco, dijeron reconocer _melocotón_ como sinónimo de _durazno_. Los encuestados fueron personas cultas de buena educación.
Bueno, existe la posibilidad de que yo viva en una burbuja lingüística. Lo digo totalmente en serio.

Saludos.


----------



## Filimer

Aviador said:


> A propósito de esto, hice una pequeña y rápida encuesta entre algunos amigos, parientes y esposa a la que seguramente ningún profesional de las estadísticas daría crédito (no a mi esposa, sino a la encuesta, claro) y todos, de un total de cinco, dijeron reconocer _melocotón_ como sinónimo de _durazno_.


Yo hice lo mismo con dos personas y obtuve los mismos resultados que tú, con una diferencia: ambas personas creen que casi nadie en Chile sabe lo que es un melocotón.


----------



## Lexinauta

Filimer said:


> Cito de "El español de España y el español de América"
> España: melocotón
> Argentina: durazno
> Chile: durazno
> México: durazno
> Uruguay: durazno
> Venezuela: melocotón, durazno


Cito de _El castellano de España y el castellano de América_:


> ¿Y no hay variedad también en España? Del albaricoque, por ejemplo, se han recogido, de Norte a Sur, treinta y un nombres distintos (entre ellos _albérchigo, albarillo, damasco, mayuelo, pesc_o o _piesco_, y aun _tonto_).


----------



## anzo89

En uruguay durazno. Y nadie entenderia lo que es un melocotón.


----------



## Naticruz

Muchísimas gracias, Amigos, por esta pequeña enciclopedia frutícola. Desde ella retengo la idea generalizada de que en España debo pedir melocotón al postre, mientras que en los países sudamericanos es preferible que pida duraznos.


Os saludo con mucho aprecio.
NC.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Lexinauta said:


> Cito de _El castellano de España y el castellano de América_:


Por la región de Murcia (España) al albaricoque también se le dice "mayero" por el mes de mayo que es cuando están ya a la venta y las personas mayores del ámbito rural suelen decir "abercoque"..

Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

Después de ver que  en Murcia se le dice *'mayero'*, colijo que el término debe de ser hermano del que —en mi cita anterior— figura como *'mayuelo'* (lo que resuelve su etimología).
En cuanto al 'pesco' y 'piesco', no cabe duda del parentesco con el it. 'pesca' (abrev. de 'persica).


----------



## Jonno

Margueritte said:


> ¿Las nectarinas son de la misma especie que los duraznos? Y yo que pensaba que eran frutos muy distintos porque las nectarinas son lisas.



Por lo visto sí, son variedades de la misma especie. Parece ser que las nectarinas actuales proceden de una mutación de melocotón/durazno con la piel lisa, que se ha aprovechado comercialmente por ser más fácil de comer.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Lexinauta said:


> Después de ver que en Murcia se le dice *'mayero'*, colijo que el término debe de ser hermano del que —en mi cita anterior— figura como *'mayuelo'* (lo que resuelve su etimología).
> En cuanto al 'pesco' y 'piesco', no cabe duda del parentesco con el it. 'pesca' (abrev. de 'persica).


 En este enlace, del habla popular de Cartagena (España), en la letra "M" puedes verlo.
http://www.ctpedia.es/w/index.php/Expresiones_típicamente_cartageneras

Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

Gracias, *Pacoaladroque*, lo estuve mirando... y es increíble la cantidad de expresiones que compartimos y yo creía muy nuestras...


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Lexinauta said:


> Gracias, *Pacoaladroque*, lo estuve mirando... y es increíble la cantidad de expresiones que compartimos y yo creía muy nuestras...


 Y de verdad que se usan en Cartagena.

Saludos


----------



## luna_mdq

Después de leer todo el hilo todavía me queda la duda (una que no sabía que tenía antes de entrar al hilo, por otra parte) de si en España distinguen entre melocotones y duraznos y si a lo que allá llaman melocotón nosotros llamamos duraznos entonces, ¿qué es un durazno en España? ¿Un pelón?

(Por acá diría que se conocen las dos palabras para lo mismo, y se usa más durazno)


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Luna, creo que va por zonas. Yo no había oído durazno antes de entrar en este hilo, pero parece que  en Canarias sí conviven ambos términos y parece que no hay acuerdo entre  si son la misma cosa o no. Lo que si te puedo decir es que lo que  llamáis pelones aquí son *nectarinas*, y según la descripción de Pablo de Soto parece que lo que en canarias llaman duraznos por aquí son *fresquillas* o *melocotones rojos*.
Un saludo


> PABLO DE SOTO said:
> 
> 
> 
> En Canarias tradicionalmente se ha dicho *durazno*, aunque actualmente convive con *melocotón.*
> Se oyen las dos palabras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csalrais said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tengo esa misma impresión, pero cuando se lo he comentado a *mi madre se ha puesto como un basilisco ante la idea de que durazno y melocotón sean la misma cosa*: según ella son variedades distintas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinairun said:
> 
> 
> 
> En una zona de Córdoba (España), que conozco, llaman durazno al melocotón.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PABLO DE SOTO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sí. *Tu madre tiene razón.
> Para mí duraznos son sólo los rojos que son más blandos por dentro.*
> De hecho, cuando yo era chico, eran prácticamente los únicos que había en el mercado.
> El melocotón amarillo llegó después desde la península y llegó con el nombre puesto. Por eso mayoritariamente se le conoce ya como melocotón.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## luna_mdq

Gracias Adelaida, otra pregunta, ¿las fresquillas tienen la piel lisita?  acabo de googlearlo y me parecen iguales a los pelones, o sea, ¿que diferencia hay entre las nectarinas o pelones y las fresquillas o melocotones rojos?
¿Melocotón entonces es siempre el coso con pelusas, no?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Sí, a mí también me parecen confusos los resultados de fresquilla, !salen hasta paraguayas y albaricoques!
Las fresquillas y los melocotones rojos tienen pelusa igual que los melocotones (amarillos) y son más jugosos.


----------



## jorgema

Lo de fresquillas y melocotones rojos me ha hecho recordar los que llamamos *blanquillos *en el Perú: unos melocotones más pequeños que los normales y, como su nombre lo indica, de piel blanca. Acabo de revisar el diccionario y sí figura el término, indicando que se usa en Bolivia, Chile y Perú.


----------



## jorge Battero

En la riqueza de nuestro idioma, también al durazno en algunos lados lo llaman “prisco”. Y en Mexico el durazno- prisco es el que tiene la pulpa más adherida a la semilla. Algunos lo consideran mas sabroso que el durazno común


----------



## Rocko!

En Q. Roo, mi estado mexicano: durazno. Y las mangas maduran y caen en las historias de familia, aunque nunca he visto una en mi vida.


----------



## jmx

Aprovecho para comentar que en mi parte de Aragón al fruto del "prunus persica" siempre se le ha llamado "presco" (la "nectarina" es de llegada reciente). También he oído ocasionalmente "malacatón", que puede ser quizá una palabra extranjera mal entendida. Me ha hecho gracia lo de "fresquilla", evidentemente un reanálisis de "presquilla".


----------

